# BF Goodrich Super Sport A/S part#33059



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

Has anyone put these tire on their GTO? I need new tires and was looking at these. I have a 2006 with 17s on it. 


Thank you.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't have any experience with those, but have the Hankook Ventus V12 evos on mine and love them. This is the second car I've put them on and, for the price, the grip and wear are great. TireRack.com has the best pricing I have found. They are usually good for about 24,000.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

For the same price right now you can get the Conti DWS on closeout.

Continental ExtremeContact DWS


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

Well I went ahead and got those BF Goodrich tires installed. I really like the way they ride with very little road noise. They look like they have a glossy cleaner on them but that is their natural look. Paid $720.00 and that included tires, balance, install, disposal and front end alignment. Also includes lifetime tire rotation, tire repair, 12k miles for future alignments.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

"All season" here is the key. What that means is they are jack of all trades, master of none. If someone wants a good all around tire a A/S is a good choice but it won't have the performance of a summer performance tire. That particular tire had so-so test results on tire rack BTW.


----------

